# Firewood saw that is not a chainsaw



## Machold (Dec 2, 2012)

I need to shorten firewood that's too long for my stove. Can't afford a buzz saw; don't want to use a chainsaw. Any suggestions would be welcome. Have used a table saw in the past but eventually burned out the motor. Hand cutting is too time consuming.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 2, 2012)

Reciprocating saw. $100 or less at your local big box store. Get long blades for it.


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Food for thought 12" Harbour Freight chop saw get the warrenty should do most of what you want and when your done take it back and get a new one for FREE its like good and stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 2, 2012)

get an electric chainsaw.


----------



## link523 (Dec 2, 2012)

bandsaw I got mine for $75 on craigslist


----------



## Larry Ashcraft (Dec 2, 2012)

My dad used to cut most of his on an electric miter saw. The wood has to be 4" or under, but it makes quick work of it.

12" band saw works, but it's slower and binds up a lot. Use a 1/2" band if you do this, at about 10-12 tpi.

Reciprocating saw with a 10" or 12" blade works fine also, just a bit slow.


----------



## BSD (Dec 2, 2012)

I would go the HF route. I used and destroyed a nice 12" lazer sliding compound miter saw doing the same task a few years ago. wish I had bought the cheap $89 saw HF offers and wouldn't have cared if it got destroyed.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Dec 2, 2012)

What you really need is Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 2, 2012)

My chop saw lives on the porch just for this reason. Quick and easy.


----------



## blades (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a big vertical band saw I use, 2 hp , 17" throat on one and 24" throat on another. I use a 3/4" wide blade 3 or 4 teeth per inch. 6 tooth works well also just a bit slower. You could use the same tooth count on a 1/2 blade. Look for a unit that takes around a 90" blade, 2 wheel. The little 3 wheel units use short blades and really do not have the guts for this.
Reciprocating saw works ok if you have a way to keep the wood solid otherwise everything is bouncing all over. Have to remember to keep the shoe up tight to the work


----------



## Machold (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'm leaning towards the chop saw... but what blade?


----------



## stihlavarna (Dec 2, 2012)

Chop saw is for steel, you'll cook the motor, what they mean is a mitre saw, 10" with a ripping or course blade.

better yet a sawzall with a course wood blade (and get a bunch).

Princess Auto is the Canadian equiv. of Harbour Freight, try Crappy Tire with there Christmas sale.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 2, 2012)

I just take the piece and slide it forward to get the length I want.


----------



## aarolar (Dec 2, 2012)

I have used the miter saw for cutting up full length firewood for my mini smoker seemed to work well. Being my stove will accept 31" long splits I have yet to run into anything too long to fit.


----------



## Machold (Dec 3, 2012)

Jredsjeep said:


> My chop saw lives on the porch just for this reason. Quick and easy.



Do you mean chop saw, or miter saw?

Only all purpose (wood & Metal) chop saw I can find is, Evolution Power Tools' Fury/Rage2, UK company with US distributor, but cannot find a seller in southern Ontario.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 3, 2012)

If you want to spend the money.

Please Configure Browser to Accept Cookies - DR Power Equipment


----------



## zogger (Dec 3, 2012)

Machold said:


> Do you mean chop saw, or miter saw?
> 
> Only all purpose (wood & Metal) chop saw I can find is, Evolution Power Tools' Fury/Rage2, UK company with US distributor, but cannot find a seller in southern Ontario.




I've heard chop and miter used for the same tool, wood working miter saw.

Perfectly fine choice to make slightly too long firewood small rounds and splits shorter.


----------



## J35 (Dec 3, 2012)

Machold said:


> I need to shorten firewood that's too long for my stove. Can't afford a buzz saw; don't want to use a chainsaw. Any suggestions would be welcome. Have used a table saw in the past but eventually burned out the motor. Hand cutting is too time consuming.



I ran wood chop saws and sawsall's my whole working life, I can't imagine useing either for fire wood, talk about slow motion and a waste of blades.

Build a jig something like this one Using A Cutting Rack To Shorten Firewood Too Long For Your Woodstove - YouTube and use your chain saw that is what it was made for.

Good luck --- J http://www.arboristsite.com/images/icons/icon7.png


----------



## Machold (Dec 4, 2012)

I did try an old Craftsman mitre saw; worked fine on "regular" wood until one particular piece of wood (very dense fibres and heavy) stopped the blade like kevlar stops a chain.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 4, 2012)

Machold said:


> I did try an old Craftsman mitre saw; worked fine on "regular" wood until one particular piece of wood (very dense fibres and heavy) stopped the blade like kevlar stops a chain.



Just remember kevlar won't stop an electric chainsaw. Direct drive no clutch to slip.


----------



## Machold (Dec 4, 2012)

Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 4, 2012)

Machold said:


> I did try an old Craftsman mitre saw; worked fine on "regular" wood until one particular piece of wood (very dense fibres and heavy) stopped the blade like kevlar stops a chain.



I use my miter saw to cut slices off of splits (across the grain), to make wooden knobs and such. It cuts oak and hedge like butter. It struggles with silver maple. Go figure.


----------



## uglydukwling (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anybody make an equivalent to the Wright Rebel these days? If you get really lucky, you might find an old one.

It was a big reciprocating saw with two blades that moved in opposite directions. In the '50's it was sold as a safer alternative to a chain saw, since it only had teeth on the cutting edge and the back was smooth.

Google will find you pictures of it.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Harley-powered ice saw?


----------



## Machold (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 265751
View attachment 265752
View attachment 265753


this is the HARD wood that stopped the miter saw... I cut it with a cordless B&D


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 5, 2012)

NICE...but 3 x's faster than a chainsaw...what kinda hard narcotics are they using?:hmm3grin2orange:




D&B Mack said:


> If you want to spend the money.
> 
> Please Configure Browser to Accept Cookies - DR Power Equipment


----------

